

Tunneling Internet traffic over Facebook chat - mike_esspe
https://github.com/matiasinsaurralde/facebook-tunnel

======
matiasb
Hi, I started this project last year, as someone pointed out, we have free
access to Facebook ("thanks" to the Internet.org campaign and TIGO, one of the
biggest telcos here in Paraguay). It would be nice to port the client to
Android (it seems that isn't possible to use tuntap directly) and implement
some obfuscation and encryption stuff later. I'm open to any collaborations, I
need to clean up some things and write a README and TODO list.

------
7pointless
An explanation in form of README.md would be nice. It might be a cool project,
but without a proper documentation it will get lost.

------
flaxin
no README.md, no wiki page ???

